
Portland Seed Fund borrows Y Combinator concepts, pledges 'tough love' - turoczy
http://www.oregonlive.com/business/index.ssf/2010/10/portland_seed_fund_pledges_tou.html
======
mountaineer
They're taking the Y Combinator name in vain. They charge to apply and are
just giving out loans? Another very entrepreneur unfriendly approach to
boosting the startup environment in Portland.

So, let's summarize. Portland Angel Network charges, Oregon Angel Fund
charges, Angel Oregon charges, Portland Ten charges and now the Portland seed
fund charges.

Book me a ticket to the valley when I'm ready to pitch my next startup!

~~~
jonmacdonald
Very true, but in all fairness it would appear that Portland Ten is not in the
same vein as the others listed, as they do not invest in your company.

However, I do think it is dishonest for everyone to be using the y-comb name
recognition as a selling point for their own programs.

------
greglockwood
$250 just to get your application looked at? I think someone here is missing
the point (or maybe the concept) of shoestringing.

------
ehoward
Their intentions are are right, but execution is all wrong.

Besides the "pay-to-play" aspect, most entrepreneurs will chafe at the tight
leash they are under _if_ they are accepted into the program.

A bio-tech firm is going will definitely need more time than the typical
Internet startup to gain traction.

The relationship between angel and entrepreneur should be more advisory than
adversarial

------
trevelyan
They must not want very good companies if they're promising to make life
difficult for them before they even invest.

------
p01nd3xt3r
The only thing that bothers me about this is that you must pay to apply. Even
though the price is minimal I typically dont trust pay to pitch models.

